# Bewegte Avatare



## Tschazera (18. August 2007)

Hi,
ich habe ja schon bei einigen bewegte avatare gesehen wie bei DaLord, und er sagte das er es mit WoWModelvierwer gemacht hatte. Ich habe es mir dann runter geladen und mir auch ein animiertes Bild gemacht. Nun habe ich das Problem, das es sich nicht bewegt, DaLord weis auch nicht warum. Kann mir jemand bitte sagen wieso es sich nicht bewegt? Bzw. wie ich es bewegt kriege hier bei buffed.de?
Danke schonmal im vorraus.

MfG
Zera


----------



## Carcharoth (18. August 2007)

Als GIF speichern? :>


----------



## Venim (18. August 2007)

einfach n bisschen suchen^^
<- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (18. August 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=15861&hl=
^^


----------



## Tikume (18. August 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Als GIF speichern? :>



Immer diese total abwegigen Ideen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschazera (19. August 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Als GIF speichern? :>


das bild is automatisch GIF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knauz (11. Oktober 2007)

Also ich hätte gerne einen

Rasse: Mensch

Klasse: Hexer

Waffe: sturm des chaos

Hintergrund Dunkel

pose: laufend


----------

